# Health Insurance covers Fibromyalgia



## mango1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Do most health insurances cover any treatments for firomyagia and fatigue syndrome?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mango, I'm not sure what you mean by coverage for treatments.My husband's work coverage covers massages up to a maximum of $200.00 a year. Can you be more specific?


----------



## mango1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for your answer Weener. I was talking about visits to specialists or visits to some of the treatment centers that I found on the interntet.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

> quote: I was talking about visits to specialists or visits to some of the treatment centers that I found on the interntet.


It all really depends on the type of coverage you have as well as whether the doctor in question is an actual MD who is recognized by your policy. Most health insurance these days require a referral to a specialist by your PCP. Our policy is a PPO, which does not require a referral, so I can see any specialist who is on my list of 'preferred providers'. Susan


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mango, I assume that you are asking for your daughter. I live in Ontario and we have a Provincial health care plan which covers all visits to specialists and if it is not covered under the Provincial plan then some employees have extended health care plans. I'm not sure how health coverage works in the States.In this case I would suggest checking with your daughter to see what kind of coverage she has or have her find out. Maybe some of our American members can help you with this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

I guess I'm not aware of any special treatments for FMS/CFS, other than medications, mild to moderate exercise, deep restful sleep, and moderating activity within personal constraints as well as eating a well balanced diet....or maybe a therapeutic hot bath? I'd be interested in knowing about any special treatments that might be available. Stretching exercises seem to help me the most....without which I would barely be able to move.I don't know anything about insurance in Canada, but here in the U.S., it depends on what type of insurance you have as to whether or not something would be covered or not.I can only assume that if the special treatment is recognized by the conventional health establishment that coverage may be possible? They rarely cover alternative treatments anymore, including chiropractic....


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

There are no true medical treatments that I know of for CFS other than to relieve symptoms on a short-term basis. IOW, pain killers, hot baths, sleep... all the stuff you mentioned. There *are* people out there who *claim* to have found a "cure" for CFS, and if you would only shell out your hard-earned cash for this supplement or that mattress, etc.Susan


----------

